

Paleolithic concert halls?  Cave drawings in France correspond with places of natural resonant sound - sah
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/07/080702-cave-paintings.html

======
culley
Why is it surprising that they'd pick chambers that amplify the human voice?

If I was going to initiate someone in a cave that was dark, smokey and full of
animal paintings on the wall, I'd really like my voice to be booming too.

